# Would you pay for this?



## Joe (Mar 1, 2015)

A friend told me about a service he recently signed up for. The company connects him with someone who contacts him a few times a week and they just talk. They make sure he's doing the things he needs to do to stay healthy and wants to be sure that he maintains a healthy social life. He told me that he enjoyed having the conversations Jeff, the person from the company that talks with him. I'm thinking about using the service myself, it costs around $45 a month. Would any of you guys/gals pay for this?


----------



## rkunsaw (Mar 1, 2015)

No,I wouldn't be interested


----------



## Falcon (Mar 1, 2015)

NO.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 1, 2015)

If it works for you Joe, more power to ya.  I hope it satisfies.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 1, 2015)

I might if I was alone and too frail to go out much.  There is a volunteer service here called Befrienders and they visit people in their homes or sheltered housing, take them on outings.  They also have a big van where they take out groups of people for lunch or tea and cake or for a nice long drive.


----------



## AprilT (Mar 1, 2015)

We things like that it's called the senior center and it's free and staffed with volunteers.  Not to say this isn't a good idea, I think it is for those that don't have access to services and feel a need and can afford to pay for it.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 1, 2015)

This sounds like a good service to me.  I am about to start volunteer work for a government run senior's organization that does just this.  They provide security checks for people who are on their own which includes making regular phone calls to see how they are doing as well as chats and visits.  We don't have pay for it here because it's covered by our government, but $45 doesn't seem to be very much and I think it can be very beneficial.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 1, 2015)

There are two of this same thread.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 1, 2015)

I thought I was seeing double or someone spiked my Pepsi.


----------



## avrp (Mar 2, 2015)

I like that Idea Joe. I would sign up if it were less money.


----------



## Linda (Mar 4, 2015)

Our medical insurance wants to call and chat with us once a month and it just irks me.  I told them no way but my husband tried it for a couple months and then got tired of it.  I wouldn't pay for a service to call and talk to me BUT I do have 4 nosy adult children so I don't need one.  If I were alone in this world I might pay $45 a month to have someone talk to me.  I think if I could get out of my house I'd go to Senior Centers, try to make friends with the neighbors and things like that rather than pay a service to me my friend.


----------



## Kathy G in MI (Mar 15, 2015)

Not me! I keep very busy with the senior centers, card clubs, 4 nosey adult children. All ways have lots of people to talk with, go to lunch, etc. Maybe if I wasnt so out going and sitting home alone I would use this service.


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 15, 2015)

Telemarketers call every day, sometimes 2 or 3 times...for free.


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 15, 2015)

Not for this particular service, but I’ve heard about daily phone call/check in services that call to see of the person is okay at a certain time every day.  (If no answer after several tries, a designated “in case of emergency” person is called.) I understand it’s about $20 a month.  Not a bad idea for people who aren’t in regular contact with someone everyday.

It’s so sad to hear stories on the news about someone who has died and wasn’t found for several days.


----------



## ndynt (Mar 15, 2015)

I would pay that to be left alone...:whoops:  I have routine calls from a case mananger, regarding my medications, that I hate.  As well as people "just checking" on me.  Turn off my ringer and all calls go to voice mail.


----------



## lovemylittleboy (Mar 15, 2015)

No I wouldn't pay for that , but if you want security you should that Life Alert. We had one for my mother and mother-in law and they were very helpful!


----------



## lovemylittleboy (Mar 15, 2015)

:lofl:Good one! ththomas!


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 15, 2015)

Re: Life Alert and similar products, sometimes a person can't press a button (seizure, stroke, heart attack).


----------



## lovemylittleboy (Mar 15, 2015)

They have come out with other ones now that if they are in trouble it senses it and sends a message to them and they call or send an ambulance and call family members (the others do the latter too)  Not quite sure how they work , the new ones, but I did see them advertised and I thought how great that is.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 16, 2015)

911 is much better than life alert.  The internal moves to get the proper help on the way is too circuitous with life alert.


----------



## Lethe200 (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm more an email person than a phone person, but I think you should use whatever tools you like to increase the quality of your life. Too many people disregard the socialization aspect of being old and eventually become lonely/isolated as friends die off or move away. Increasing physical disability and/or mental decline only worsen this.

Talking to others is important, whether you do it verbally or in text (as in this forum). It was the best thing about moving my MIL to an eldercare facility - she needed the daily socialization even though she wasn't aware of it. The change was so dramatic that everyone, friends and family, commented on it to us.


----------



## imp (Jul 22, 2015)

The day when I NEED to have a stranger  check on me, is likely the day I will go............imp


----------



## grannyjo (Aug 2, 2015)

Where I live,  there is a free call each day between 9 and 11am.  They try three times,  and if the call is not answered,  they then contact the emergency services - maybe Police, or other contact numbers if supplied.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 2, 2015)

I think it is a marvelous idea for people unable or unwilling to connect in other ways. If I was in that position, I would welcome the service.


----------



## Lon (Aug 2, 2015)

No I would not use a service like that----------It's sort of a spin off of having a Personal Trainer isn't it?


----------



## Underock1 (Aug 2, 2015)

No. I call myself Underock for a reason.


----------



## Underock1 (Aug 2, 2015)

ndynt said:


> I would pay that to be left alone...:whoops:  I have routine calls from a case mananger, regarding my medications, that I hate.  As well as people "just checking" on me.  Turn off my ringer and all calls go to voice mail.



I'm with you on that. Hate people who think they know what's best for you. :nodisturb:Hoping they don't find me until its too late.


----------



## Lara (Aug 4, 2015)

I personally would pay for it but I think it's a great idea for your friend. Human contact is important for good health and long life even if it's just someone willing to listen. If there is no one to have that sort of contact with, and your friend enjoys Jeff's conversation then there's certainly no harm to it. 

It seems no different than the contact we have here online but online is free and participants are here because we want to be and not for the money. But either way, it keeps our mind sharper, makes us laugh, we learn something, we care and are cared about, and we're good listeners for the most part. Sometimes we just need someone to listen.


----------



## Lara (Aug 7, 2015)

oops, I left out "not"…I meant to say "I personally would *not* pay for it…". Three letters changes everything .


----------



## Sunny (Aug 9, 2015)

I would find it intrusive and irritating. It might be a good idea for someone whose only other alternative would be moving to assisted living, but people who are truly into independent living don't need it.


----------



## Rainee (Aug 11, 2015)

I wouldn`t pay for that as  I have neighbours who would pop in and talk to me any time I needed company .or have a cuppa with me if I was lonely .. . if your on the net its also an added bonus.. life is hard enough paying for things within the pension for me that is any way .. but again if it suits you well what ever makes you happy and you can afford it ..


----------

